# Great!



## Ian Holdich (26 Aug 2013)

Just what you need on a bank holiday morning...


----------



## foxfish (26 Aug 2013)

Ha that is an interesting problem...a lasso tied on to the broken  handle maybe?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Aug 2013)

dude, that sucks! Not many option there....


----------



## squid102 (26 Aug 2013)

Piece of wire with a hook on the end that can push past the brush and then pull it up from below.


----------



## MirandaB (26 Aug 2013)

Don't think I'd want that problem any morning  
I've never seen/used one of these,is the bottom end solid glass or is there a cap?


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Aug 2013)

Dam, do you have a spare set? Are they the glass or Perspex?


----------



## tim (26 Aug 2013)

This is why I stopped using the jbl cleany, fortunately it was diy acrylic not glassware.


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Aug 2013)

Thats a novel shrimp guard. Gutted for you


----------



## Lee Sweeting (26 Aug 2013)

Not good


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Aug 2013)

Lol guys! 

There is no way of getting it out...it's a bit like a piggy bank. 

Running on a power head for now, it should be ok for a few days (I hope)


----------



## MirandaB (26 Aug 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Lol guys!
> 
> There is no way of getting it out...it's a bit like a piggy bank.
> 
> Running on a power head for now, it should be ok for a few days (I hope)


 

No sticking a knife in there then  This is just the sort of disaster that would happen to me so thanks for warning me in advance of the pitfalls


----------



## Lee Sweeting (26 Aug 2013)

Foxfish had the right idea. Try a lasso! Try using some fishing line with a noose at the end, push it down the pipe, trying to get the noose over the head of the brush. Pull it tight, and pull it out. I can't think of any other way you could do it mate. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Antoni (26 Aug 2013)

Not good Ian... I think you can take it out with piece of wire and a hook at the end and a lot of patience. Good luck mate!


----------



## Tony Swinney (26 Aug 2013)




----------



## MirandaB (26 Aug 2013)

I've had a brainwave!!!! 
What about using the plastic coated wire that holds net curtain up?
It's possible you could get the brush with the hook on the end


----------



## pepedopolous (26 Aug 2013)

Can't help you now I'm afraid but I know the feeling. I had a wire pipe cleaning brush break after getting stuck in a Hydor ETH heater. Managed to get it out though.

If it's any help, Eheim do brush sets which use nylon instead of wire 
	Eheim Pipe Cleaning Brush Set


----------



## DrRob (26 Aug 2013)

Would one of these go round the bend on that?

Flexible Grabber Tool | Toolmonger


----------



## MirandaB (26 Aug 2013)

Good call DrRob


----------



## GHNelson (26 Aug 2013)

Anglers...small treble hook.
On a couple of long cable ties.
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Aug 2013)

Cheers people, but this thing is really really stuck. Really stuck...there's only one place for this piece of glassware.


----------



## GHNelson (26 Aug 2013)

Shame
These should be made with a glass stopper on the end....its a basic flaw with this design.
That's what puts me off purchasing more of this glassware..its a right pain in the......to clean.
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Aug 2013)

I agree, I might try some acrylics in the next scape. 

Anyone have the link for them, I can't seem to find them.


----------



## MirandaB (26 Aug 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Cheers people, but this thing is really really stuck. Really stuck...there's only one place for this piece of glassware.


 
NOOOOOOOO! Send it to me I'll pay the postage,I'm on a mission now


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Aug 2013)

Really, you want it?


----------



## MirandaB (26 Aug 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Really, you want it?


 
Seriously   I need to try and get this out now,I'm sure it can be done........sometime this year!


----------



## DTL (26 Aug 2013)

How about slipping a hose over the slotted end and blowing the brush back out with water pressure??

Might need to trim the protruding bristles first tho'


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Aug 2013)

Sold to Miranda, let see if she can get it out, if not it can be passed on. The ukaps member that can remove it with breaking it gets 50p from me.


----------



## sa80mark (26 Aug 2013)

Drill a small hole in the end and push it back with a pieceof wire of ssimilar,  a small hss drill bit drilling very slowly will make the hole no problem


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Aug 2013)

I'm not drilling glass...especially on a spare bar. It's not worth the hassle. Knowing my luck with glass itll shatter into my fingers. Ill just post it to Miranda lol.


----------



## GHNelson (26 Aug 2013)

DIY Aquarium Acrylics Filter Pipe outflow/inflow connect 12/16mm or 16/22mm pipe | eBay


----------



## BigTom (26 Aug 2013)

Cheap glass cutter off ebay for a couple of quid, score somewhere around where the thing is stuck. Then repeatedly alternate pouring boiling then cold water on the score, it'll eventually produce a nice clean crack that will be easy to glue back together once you've got the bristles out 

See from about 6 minutes here -


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Aug 2013)

hogan53 said:


> DIY Aquarium Acrylics Filter Pipe outflow/inflow connect 12/16mm or 16/22mm pipe | eBay



Cheers for that mate! 

@ Tom, thanks mate, but ill give glass cutting a miss, it might be a hobby I enjoy if I start doing it. 
*goes off to join a glass cutting forum.


----------



## viktorlantos (26 Aug 2013)

i also would recommend a cut and a glass technician who can joint then the 2 parts together without major visibiliy. we do this many times with the broken pipes. this all can be fixed if you have a glass technician around. also cheap.
may your logo will dissappear after the heating/joint, but the full pipe will work as before.

fyi i do use spring washer cleaner from ADA. using it like 3 years ago hundreds of cleaning etc. never had any problem with it. its super soft and flexible.
if you're seriously in for the glass pipes it's a useful too. all other what we used from ebay, jbl, eheims are not really produced for this type of cleaning.


----------



## Ady34 (26 Aug 2013)

...... (sorry)
superglue on the remaining pipe that you removed, put it on the inside edge so it doesnt touch the glass on the bend on the way in, then get it to touch anywhere on the stuck piece (bristles may be easiest), leave for a few mins and remove. superglue is strong 
...or post it to Miranda, that may be easier


----------



## Deano3 (26 Aug 2013)

what a situation  like Miranda says it can be done like a puzzle I would love to try remove it, I was going to sell my obubble lily pipe but had it behind my ferts and pushed them too far and it fell behind onto floor  smashed, they are so expensive though so hate things like this happening so sorry to hear ian

Dean


----------



## MirandaB (26 Aug 2013)

If I fail Deano3 it's over to you  but I'm quietly confidant,I have the rest of the week off to suss it out


----------



## Deano3 (26 Aug 2013)

good luck Miranda   sure you will succeed hopefully without breaking the glass but sure will be fine

Dean


----------



## sparkyweasel (26 Aug 2013)

Get some flexible tube that will fit inside, - maybe airline, I can't judge the diameter of your pipe from the photo.  Pack some strong glue into that tube, and clean up the end so there is  none on the outside. Clean a few mm of the tube of glue so it won't ooze out while you are working. Pass the tube into your glass tube and over the broken piece of the brush handle. Leave to dry, set or cure, according to the type of glue. Pull out the tube and hope the brush comes with it.
hth


----------



## Deano3 (27 Aug 2013)

sparkyweasel said:


> Get some flexible tube that will fit inside, - maybe airline, I can't judge the diameter of your pipe from the photo. Pack some strong glue into that tube, and clean up the end so there is none on the outside. Clean a few mm of the tube of glue so it won't ooze out while you are working. Pass the tube into your glass tube and over the broken piece of the brush handle. Leave to dry, set or cure, according to the type of glue. Pull out the tube and hope the brush comes with it.
> hth


 
brilliant idea I would never thought of that lol let us know how you get on Miranda

Dean


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Aug 2013)

I'm telling you, she'll never ever get this out!


----------



## Deano3 (27 Aug 2013)

have some faith lol


----------



## MirandaB (27 Aug 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> I'm telling you, she'll never ever get this out!


 

 oh yes I will


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Aug 2013)

I'm upping my challenge to a quid.


----------



## MirandaB (27 Aug 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> I'm upping my challenge to a quid.


Oooh the gauntlet is well and truly thrown down


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Aug 2013)

Ukaps sweepstake how long before it breaks?


----------



## Deano3 (31 Aug 2013)

any luck Miranda ? 

Dean


----------



## Andy Thurston (31 Aug 2013)

I've had an idea for this. Use a small diameter filter pipe to slide over the brush and then pull it out


----------



## Henry (31 Aug 2013)

Wire coat hanger?


----------



## MirandaB (31 Aug 2013)

Deano3 said:


> any luck Miranda ?
> 
> Dean


 

It hasn't arrived yet  itching to get my hands on this!
Royal mail are going to be in deep trouble if they've lost it......or maybe Ian was worried about losing the bet so didn't post it


----------



## Henry (31 Aug 2013)

If it broke in the post....


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Sep 2013)

It will be with you next week, couldn't get away from work to post it.


----------



## tim (1 Sep 2013)

Big clown said:


> I've had an idea for this. Use a small diameter filter pipe to slide over the brush and then pull it out


Big clown could be onto something here.


----------



## MirandaB (1 Sep 2013)

No  problem Ian I know how hectic work can be and after 2 weeks on holiday mine is going to be a nightmare tomorrow


----------



## jojouk (1 Sep 2013)

Watching this thread!


----------



## Ichthyologist (2 Sep 2013)

Would this go round the bend?
Silverline Flexible Pick Up Grabber Tool - 600mm


----------



## squid102 (2 Sep 2013)

Ichthyologist said:


> Would this go round the bend?
> Silverline Flexible Pick Up Grabber Tool - 600mm


Ooh! A "Snail Grabber Without Getting Wet" tool! I like that. Hours of fun! It would be like one of those arcade games.


----------



## Palm Tree (2 Sep 2013)

If none of the above work i'd pour acetone in the pipe, I think it destroys plastic, this will make it so easy to get out (if the bristles are plastic). Chemistry people


----------



## Piece-of-fish (3 Sep 2013)

Haha some fun. If you do manage to get it out Miranda you are up for a prize from me. A glass pipe with same blahblahblahblah happened 
Its not htat bad as Ians, the brush is stuck in the bend.


----------



## Christian Walker (3 Sep 2013)

OK so now I REALLY want to know how this goes.  Id be like Miranda.... "this thing is coming out whether it wants to or not !!!"


----------



## roadmaster (3 Sep 2013)

Maybe a soak in some acid,would eat up bristles and allow removal;?


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Sep 2013)

I can't believe none of you lot have come to the simplest and quickest way of getting this out.....!!!

Snap, pull brush out and glue


----------



## MirandaB (3 Sep 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> I can't believe non of you lot have come to the simplest and quickest way of getting this out.....!!!
> 
> Snap, pull brush out and glue


 

Something along similar lines has been suggested  but that's cheating!!!


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Sep 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> I can't believe none of you lot have come to the simplest and quickest way of getting this out.....!!!
> 
> Snap, pull brush out and glue


 
That's a bit rough


----------



## alanyusupov (7 Sep 2013)

Try to put fire so you sponge can be melted and then maybe will come out.


----------



## alanyusupov (7 Sep 2013)

I was thinking how take out, and maybe you can try to put in to very hot oil, this way pipe not going to be very dirty.


----------



## Nutty (29 Oct 2013)

did miranda ever get a shot at this?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2013)

Yeah. I am intrigued!!!!!


----------



## three-fingers (30 Oct 2013)

Need to know!


----------



## parotet (30 Oct 2013)

I would go to a petrol station and use pressurized air for tires... If you bring something (let's say a plastic tube) and adjust it to the inlet pipe much better, this way you will let the pressurized air go directly to the blocked part of the pipe. Sorry my English is not good enough to make difficult explanations.
Just an idea... I really don't know if it will work, but at least this is how it is done when you have a plastic tube blocked with an object.


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Oct 2013)

Sorry guys, I have it one last shot before I sent it off. I tried to burn the fibres, it didn't work. I ended up dropping it. So, it never got as far.


----------



## Alastair (30 Oct 2013)

Thick copper wire would easily have gone through the intake hole and you could have pushed it straight out.


----------



## parotet (30 Oct 2013)

What a pity! At least the next one having this problem will find here a good collection of options...


----------



## MirandaB (30 Oct 2013)

Gutted  if anyone feels the need to repeat this event please PLEASE send it to me as my life is incomplete without this challenge


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Oct 2013)

Just a thought.. What about prevention? How about tying some strong fishing line to the brush end just in case the handle snaps


----------

